# I'm so excited . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be getting my bundle of joy on August 8th. It's a little boy who, in my unbiased opinion :biggrin1: , is the cutest thing. I can't thank everyone enough for all your good advice, and especially lfung who walked me through the whole process. Now all I have to do is pace the floor, in between shopping sprees, waiting for the big moment.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Pictures, Congratulation, Pictures. I'm very happy for you. Pictureshoto:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Confratulations on you new little furbaby BOY!
You know the rukes...we need pictures, a name, and pictures.
Did I mention pictures?????


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!:baby:
They are so much fun!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure you're going to adore him. But one small correction - I think maybe he's only the SECOND cutest thing. At least IMO. :bounce: Oh heck, they're all so darn cute!!!! And I can relate to the shopping thing - it was so easy to go nuts on the internet buying puppy things - all necessities, of course!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - so exciting! ANOTHER BABY ON THE WAY!! Pictures pictures!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Congrats...but we need details and pictures!!*

:whoo: :whoo:

Trish

P.S. Love your new avatar, Kara.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats to you! I'm right there waiting with you. We pick up Baloo on the 11th! I just did my purchasing on petedge.com. They have a shipping fee, but the prices were way better on the items I wanted, like the puppy kong stuff.

So do you have any pics or details? How exciting!! 

Dixie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. Here's the deal. His name will be Milo, unless it doesn't seem to fit when I see him. He's coming from Prairiwind and if I'm allowed to link to a page of hers I'll happily show you a picture. He *is* too cute. I think I'm in love. Funny too because I thought I wanted a girl.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, that was quick! You were ready. Good for you!!!! Little boy Havs are wonderful, IMHO. I had thought I wanted a girl, too, but wound up with a boy and he's such a lovebug. Cannot wait to see pix. :whoo: And yes, the shopping part is insanely fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby boy! I can tell you that you probably won't sleep the night before you pick him up from being anxious and the night after you won't sleep from him keeping you up. ound:

It'll be wonderful!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow we really are getting a lot of new puppies, so exciting. Congrats on your new little boy cant wait to see Pictures. I LOVE the name Milo, I wanted to use it but DH did not like it. I'm not sure it would have fit with either of my boys and I am truly happy with what we chose.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
You know how excited I am for you. He is a doll baby. I have a picture of him if you want me to post it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda,

Please do.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! Can't wait to hear all about him once he comes home! We all love puppy fixes around here!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, here's another puppy picture for all you crazy Hav lovers! This is the pup Pjewel/Geri is getting. He is 5 or 6 months old. he is such a doll~ Here we go again with new puppy pictures! Geri, I can't wait to see more so get your camera fired up!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's 5 months old . . . and is he cute, or what?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Thank you for posting this for Geri, He is soooo cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, Gerri, he is a gorgeous specimen of a hav!! Love his coloring and he has a great little face.....*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri,
your tweety pie Milo is ADORABLE!!! Love the coloring too, he's absolutely gorgeous and his lovely face... you must be VERY excited!!!
Don't you think he looks a little like one of Leeann's dogs? (Sorry Leeann, don't know which one is which yet)
Maryam.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Milo is just SO CUTE! I am in love with his colors! eace:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Geri---he is absolutely gorgeous, truly. Love the coloring, the face, and his alert little pose. You must be beyond excited. Thanks for sharing--thanks Linda for the pic-- so we can all get our puppy fix and enjoy Milo vicariously.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats o.k. Maryam, he does look a little like my Monte whom is 6.5 months.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Milo is adorable. That little face is just so cute.

Does anyone else see a resemblance between a bunch of the new puppies lately. Lots of them have similar coloring and of course, they all have such sweet faces. We need a thread on how many puppies have arrived at new homes in the last six months or so...


Susan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, Welcome. Milo Is just the most beautiful puppy I have ever seen--- (well since the last Most Beautiful Puppy that was posted here-- one of the symptoms of MHS-- the are all the most Precious) Tell us about him--- 5 months is the best stage is he house trained yet?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann,
thanks for the update! I love Monte, he is SOOO sweet, love his coloring too.
Maryam.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am so excited waiting for him, but it's not much longer now. I have this incredible desire to plant kisses all over that adorable face. As for his housebreaking, I asked and was told he's on his way, but he's still a baby. We'll deal with it . . . hopefully.

Since I have a two story house, does it pay to get two crates, one for each floor? Also, is there a special size that would fit on a nightstand close to the bed. Mine are not that big but I would like him right near me at first.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
I have a 17x24 crate and 2 that are larger. The small size is fine. I never had 2 crates, but it couldn't hurt. Here is a picture of my setup. I have the crates on top of large tupperware tubs.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Congrats in getting your little boy. I'm sure that the coming months will bring many adventures and anecdotes along the way.

All the Best with your little guy

Derek


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I'm sure I'll be here a lot asking questions since I'm a novice at bringing up Havanese.

Great idea Linda. I have a pretty solid plastic storage box that would raise the crate up, bringing him closer to eye level. I'll give that a try. Thanks for the crate size, since I wouldn't have had a clue. So little time, so much to do.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Milo is absolutely gorgeous, I just love, love,love him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Milo is a real cutie-patootie!I love his coloring too!You must be very excited to get him....It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, he's just beautiful!! I too love his coloring and he is so cute. Congratulations!
Judy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Fun shopping already*

I've just been shopping beds for him. Wow! They have such cute stuff. Take a look at these.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=br_1_22/602-9565715-4919852?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0006OATOC

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=br_1_13/602-9565715-4919852?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000CDHT22

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=br_1_47/602-9565715-4919852?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0006OAU46


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh they have such cute things out there!If you got big enough pockets,it's amazing what you can buy for a dog!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I suspect when I'm through I'll have nothing but fuzz in my pockets.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

He is SOOOO cute!

The time will fly... 

Thanks for showing me those beds. Thanks A LOT! Now I have to order one. My 2 have about ohhhh 6 or 7 beds. They love them. They are scattered out in diff rooms. I think I will start a thread on pet beds, because I know which are a favorite in my house. 

I would vote for two crates if your bedroom is upstairs. When you leave, you won't want to take him upstairs. 

I cant wait, he is so cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Melissa, I think Goldie needs the Cleopatra Bed.....she would match! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heck yes......I like that too!Imagine the great photos on that chaise!I wanna get one for Quince!Vicki---Valentino needs one too you know!

I found a pet bed once I fell in love with---cost 20,000.00........I kid you not!I have good taste-but a small pocketbook!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> He is SOOOO cute!
> 
> The time will fly...
> 
> ...


I thought it would be cute to have a few . . . in different rooms. I can't wait for the little guy. I will do the two crates.

Melissa, Stogie is one classy guy. I love looking at him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - he is gorgeous!! What beautiful colors.

Linda - boy, your bedroom looks like mine, three crates lined up next to each other sure takes up alot of space dont they???

Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He's so cute...*

I could never get her to send me information on older boy puppies. Lucky for you, I would have snatched him up. Sooo cute! :biggrin1:

Trish


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Melissa-Like the idea of a dog bed thread. I have 10 beds here for 4 dogs! Beds are my weakness!

Laurie- it's all about the dogs. Who cares if my husband and I are comfortable as long as they are!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda - you are SO right!! And I have about 10 for 3 dogs too!! I have to stop myself from looking at catalogs so I dont order any more. And that bed that someone showed that looked like bunk beds :frusty: -I sent a pic to my Dad to ask if could make me one!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh sweet! I missed the photo of Milo, and even though I adore my own dogs, I have to admit that he's one of the cutest little buggers I've seen!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> He's 5 months old . . . and is he cute, or what?


He sure is, he's a doll! Congratulations! :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I've just been shopping beds for him. Wow! They have such cute stuff. Take a look at these.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=br_1_22/602-9565715-4919852?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0006OATOC
> 
> ...


They're all darling!! I'd buy all 3 they're so cute.  Have you decided which one to get?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Milo is adorable. That little face is just so cute.
> 
> Does anyone else see a resemblance between a bunch of the new puppies lately. Lots of them have similar coloring and of course, they all have such sweet faces. We need a thread on how many puppies have arrived at new homes in the last six months or so...
> 
> Susan


I thought I'd have a litter where they all looked alike and got 3 very different looking puppies. The color is changing so much in the black and tan puppy and he's getting a lot more tan, the black girl is staying mostly the same except she's a really dark black now, and the black and white parti is changing colors every day too. He has white cheeks now and a black dot on his back that wasn't there before. It's really fun to watch.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I found a pet bed once I fell in love with---cost 20,000.00........I kid you not!I have good taste-but a small pocketbook!


Holy cow, what is it made out of?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> They're all darling!! I'd buy all 3 they're so cute.  Have you decided which one to get?


I think I'll definitely get the first one (the zebra bed) for my bedroom. It has a safari theme and has all those colors. We'll go on from there.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, I feel better now. I thought I was the only one who had too many beds for my dogs.....I have 7 beds for my two dogs. As I tell my husband, "Each one is different! And they use them all!!" :biggrin1:


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I love Milo's name, his face, and his coloring. He is one cute pup!! You are going to have soooooo much fun!!

Marsha


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Marsha, I can't wait to get him. I can't believe how attached I feel to a puppy I have yet to hold. Only a few more days - Wednesday.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
There is a link to this expensive bed in the "dog bed"thread.It is 23,990.00 I think?:laugh: (like it matters!):jaw: I won't be buying anytime soon!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Have a great trip getting Milo tomorrow! Hope everything goes smoothly! Can't wait to see pictures 

Dixie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a safe and exciting trip to get your little Milo tomorrow!Remember to pack a little package of baby wipes(or dog wipes) with you when you go.They are very handy to have for both ends "just in case".Have a ball!eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So close - just a few more hours. I hope you sleep well and have a safe trip in picking up Milo.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Don't forget the camera today!

I wish my girls knew what a bed is! Dora prefers cool surfaces but has a velvet blanket she likes once in a while but they like to sleep on the couch and the bed. The cute monogrammed dog bed still looks brand new!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan,
have a safe trip! I'm very excited for you that you finally get to hold AND keep your little love! He is very cute!!! Please show us some pics hoto: soon as you get back!!!
Maryam.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
Todays the day! You must be so excited. I can't wait to see his pictures! He is going to be well loved and cared for.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*GERI!!!*
So so sorry I got the your name mixed up with Jan's! I guess my eyes were crossing cause it's still so early...SORRY!
Maryam.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I'm excited alright, and nervous. We had a major storm here last night. I was having trouble sleeping anyway but I kept waking to the cacophonous sounds of thunder and what felt like a wall of water descending from the sky. I suppose the good thing is it's over now.

I'll be back by tonight with photos and more details. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

I am so glad the awful storm is over. Have a safe trip and post lots of pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The storm was really bad. They think a tornado touched down in Brooklyn! We had 4" of rain where I live. Subways aren't running, the parkways are flooded, it's a mess.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

irnfit said:


> The storm was really bad. They think a tornado touched down in Brooklyn! We had 4" of rain where I live. Subways aren't running, the parkways are flooded, it's a mess.


That's one nasty storm!!! I've never heard of tornados in New York, is that common????


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually had to take Lexi out of her crate & have her sleep with us because the thunder was SO bad and went on for so long!!! It was a baddy - so bad that my son had to detour twice to get to work this morning due to flooding. Lets hope we dont have another like that anytime soon. Only good thing is that it was at night!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tornadoes are not very common, but they do happen. About 6 yrs ago, there was one in my town that did damage to a tennis center and some street signs. Pretty scary.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Geri, cannot wait to see your new baby! Enjoy this very exciting day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well we finally made it home. Milo is more than adorable. He has the face of an angel and I'm madly in love. Because he had nothing with him, I had to stop at the pet shop and get a collar and leash so I could at least walk him. Brilliant boy that he is, he already pooped and peed outside. I'm hoping it wasn't a lucky one time occurrence. 

Though trying to get a photo of him is a little like trying to capture the wind, here's what I've come up with so far that is more than a distant wagging tail or his backside.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOOoohhhhhhhhhhh I want one just like him!!!!!! Geri, Milo is ADORABLE and way too cute for his own good. lol I love the way he's sitting in that second photo. His colors, his face...... just TOO cute!! 

How did it go, bringing him home ?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Geri, he is adorable!! What a beautiful face, the parts that we can see - haha I am so glad that he already seems to have the potty issue down pat,but dont get too excited, like babies, they are unpredictable.

Hope you have a great first night. Remember from all our Hav owners, if you are putting him in a crate, put it on a chair so he can see you andyou can reach out to him, you will get a lot more sleep that way - unless of course you cannot resist him (like it was) and let him sleep with you -then keep him on the inside so he doesnt fall! Enjoy and let us know tomorrow how you made out. You must be so full of joy!!! Congrats!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, I can see why you are in love. I know Milo already has you wrapped around that cute little tail.... Congrats.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable! Congratulations Geri! eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri,
how could anyone not fall in love with him?!? His colors and the way he's sitting there, 'planted' is just toooo cute!
Congrats and good quiet night to you two!
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Though trying to get a photo of him is a little like trying to capture the wind,


 Ha ha ha! I love that line.

Milo looks irresistable with that sweet face and adorable sit position. He's a doll.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Milo is an absolute honey, no wonder you are in love. I love, love, love his coloring. Light face, darker body. Too cute!!!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness! He looks like a sweet teddy bear! Hope you both have a nice and peaceful night. 

Dixie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a sweetie! Will be waiting for more pics come tomorrow!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's so beautiful. Congratulations! Great first photos!

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! That "puppysit" is adorable! His colors are so unique. No wonder you're in love!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats! Milo is just the cutest! Enjoy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Geri, he is fantastic---what fun, and so exciting!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Geri,

What a beautiful combination of colors. He's a doll baby! 

Marsha


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow
He is adorable. Great colors. Sorry if I missed this. but how old is he?
We must get more photos! 911!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is five and a half months old and he's so ****ed smart. I haven't bought the expen yet so I closed off the kitchen and gave him run of that for tonight. After a couple of hours he figured out how to get out and he took off. I guess that's top on my agenda for tomorrow.

BTW, he weighs 7 lbs., 9 oz. how is that size wise for his age?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, Piaget is just four months old and he's 8 pounds now. I'd say that Milo is a nice weight, but some dogs are lighter or heavier boned than others, so it's hard to judge size by weight.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Milo is a real cutie!I'm so happy for you!Love his first photos......that sit is just adorable!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Milo's color combo is just amazing! How neat! Do you know what colors his parents were?

It will be fun to see how his coat color develops as he gets older! 
Congratulations - he is absolutely beautiful. Beauty and brains - you lucky girl!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, we made it through the first night. It might have gone very differently if it weren't for you wonderful people who told me about the raised crate. He started to wimper a little bit when I left the room for a minute, but when I lay down next to him he seemed to relax and go to sleep. I woke up several times just to check on him, but we made it through till close to 6:30. Not bad!

In answer to the question, Milo's dam has similar color to his and his sire, well here are links to them.

http://www.prairiwindhavanese.com/ruff's_page.htm
http://www.prairiwindhavanese.com/rose's_page.htm

I'll try to get more photos this morning.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Milo's first official portrait . . . of sorts*

Well modelling is clearly not his chosen game -- at least not yet. I finally managed to get one good shot this morning, if quite by accident. So here it is.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That is ADORABLE!!!!!! What a cutie!! I *LOVE* his coloring. I bet you melt everytime you look at him! I would! 

I think he should consider modeling! hehe

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He has the face we talked about, I love him!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> He has the face we talked about, I love him!


Yes he does and it melts my heart -- even when I have to tell him "no" when he pees on my floor. He definitely understands the word no so we're off to a good start.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aaaaawww, look at his fluffy white front paws... :cheer: SOOO CUTE!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie, glad all went well!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He's too cute.*

Love it...more of his face please!! eace:

He reminds me a little of Monte [Lbkar's pup].

Trish


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Love Milo's colour, his parents are stunning.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So cute, he looks a lot like his mommy thanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Milo is adorable. His parents are beauties.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Milo is such an adorable puppy and his parents are just beautiful. I love Milo's and his mom's coloring. Is there a name for that kind of pattern??


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

How did the first night go?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks like an Irish pied but has tri coloring


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Absolutely stunning dog! He will stop people in the streets. My husband calls these dogs "babe magnets", as our son always took the dogs out when he was trying to meet girls. Ha!

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda got it right. He's an irish pied tricolor. His coloring amazes me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He went to work with me today and was officially named office mascot. Everyone loved him and wanted to play with him. You never saw so many grown women on their hands and knees, talking baby talk as Milo slithered over to each one (and I do mean slithered -- like a snake). One of the girls took a few more photos, so here goes.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Milo is adorable! I thought he had a black hairbow on~~that's his hair!! How handsome is that!? I just love it!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is awesome, I hope to meet him at play group!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I am glad you said that, we keep trying to convince our 17 year old son about the "chick magnet" effect these guys have, but he doesnt believe us! He just thinks we are trying to get out of walking the dogs, I guess its his loss!!
Milo at work!! I wish I could bring mine!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, the office photos are adorable! Will you get to take him to work with you every day?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy! OK, he DID sleep through the night---sorry, I missed that post! That's great. What a complete doll face. Uh-Oh, I feel MHS/puppy love coming on, but my husband would leave if I got a second dog (even though he adores the first).


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*oooooooHHHHH... Thanks...*

So cute....

But wait...

That's not a hairbow?? Ha. Ha. Too funny. I thought it was too!

Trish


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

He's to cute for words!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable. How great that you could take him to work with you. 


Susan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your stunning boy! What a cute bundle to cuddle!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
new day new pictures right!? I will keep checking back.LOL!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is so sweet. I can't believe his temperament. I'm really lucky that I can bring him to the office, at least for now. I have a private office and can keep him in there with me if anyone complains, but so far he's been the center of attention. I also don't sit there from 9 to 5 though, so that may make it easier.

This morning is the first time he's playing with one of the kong toys I bought him. After he tried chewing on my finger I thought it was time to break out the chew stuff.

Last night he slept well again in the raised crate but I think we were both exhausted so we went to bed early. The only problem with that was I woke up at four something. I thought I might as well take him out to see if he'd go. He did, very quickly and immediately ran back up the stairs waiting to be let in. Then it happened! I took him into my bed and he spent the rest of the night with me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to my world! It's much nicer that way huh? He is precious.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I guess that means he'll stay there over night from now on. I believe once you do that, it'll be hard to get him to sleep in his crate. But some people *love* it and some don't, it's absolutely your personal preference. I personally don't like it.
Maryam.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, my husband's side of the bed is getting smaller and smaller LOL. He is not thrilled with it, but knows how much they mean to me. I love it because I don't have kids and they fill the void. The more needier they are, the better!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Well, I guess that means he'll stay there over night from now on. I believe once you do that, it'll be hard to get him to sleep in his crate. But some people *love* it and some don't, it's absolutely your personal preference. I personally don't like it.
> Maryam.


No necessarily! 
I had a few occasions when I had to let Bugsy sleep in my bed, more than a few actually and he has no problem sleeping in his crate on the floor next to me. As a matter of fact he is doing so right now and I am still in bed (almost out of it) as I type this.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You have a point. My guys are always on the bed, but when the lights go out the boys go to there crates which are butted up to the bed. Sometimes they come out throughout the night. onto the bed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> *GERI!!!*
> So so sorry I got the your name mixed up with Jan's! I guess my eyes were crossing cause it's still so early...SORRY!
> Maryam.


That's ok with me.....where's my new puppy? :whoo: :bounce: :juggle:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Well modelling is clearly not his chosen game -- at least not yet. I finally managed to get one good shot this morning, if quite by accident. So here it is.


What a doll!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Geri,
> I have a 17x24 crate and 2 that are larger. The small size is fine. I never had 2 crates, but it couldn't hurt. Here is a picture of my setup. I have the crates on top of large tupperware tubs.


I'm curious, why are the crates on top of the tupperware tubs? Does that stop the cold from the floor?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So they are eye level with me and can also come right out onto the bed if they want.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> So they are eye level with me and can also come right out onto the bed if they want.


Oh my, hand me the duh sign. What a neat idea. I like the colors of your room too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Geri, MILO IS GORGEOUS!!! I was SURE that was a black bow on his head until I saw a couple more pictures. Too sweet!!!! LOVE, love, love his colorings. Unique and definitely a conversation starter. He sounds like a real sweetie pie. 

You lucky thang, you..... sigh.........  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

He is the best. I can't believe his personality. If this is the way the breed is, how lucky are we to share our lives with these delightful creatures. I am madly in love and he is so right at home, enjoying all his lap time and even the grooming. I feel blessed to have him. And, oh, did I mention -- he's *so* smart.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, that's how they are. I guess that's why a lot of us have MHS! They are addicting.


----------

